# هل [أنت/هو/أنا] مستعد



## HotIcyDonut

أهلاً بكم يا زملائي.

المسألة التي أنا بحاجة إلى فهمها: عندما نبدأ جملةً استفهامية باستعمال اسم الفاعل (أو المعفول) بدلًا من الفعل ودون ضمير، عادةً نشير إلى المخاطب القريب منّا، كأنّنا حذفنا أصلاً ضمير المخاطب، مثلًا:

هل [أنت] مستعدّ التسلّق فوق قمّة ذلك الجبل؟

لكن لحدّ الساعة، لا أعلم ماذا عن الحالتين الأخريين اللتين لم أرهما واقعًا بعد في أي نصّ من خبرتي

للغائب: أتحدّث لمن أمامي وحديثي هناك هو عمّن بعيد عنّا بينما نناقش الموضوع:

هل [هو] مستعدّ التسلّق فوق قمّة ذلك الجبل؟

للمتكلم: لعلّي لم أقرّر بعد ما إذا كنت سأحاول التسلّق إم لا (بينما أكلّم نفسي بشأن الأمر داخل عقلي)، أو ربّما ببساطة ينبغي لي تحضير نفسي نفسيًا قُبيل التسلّق، لذلك أتحدّث لنفسي كأنّني أسأل نفسي سؤالًا وأتحدّى نفسي به:

هل [أنا] مستعدّ التسلّق فوق قمّة ذلك الجبل؟

فهل تانك الحالتان تكونان استخدامين صحيحين شائعين؟

شكراً مقدماً للجميع على الإجابة وتقبّلوا على اعتذاري إذا كان السؤال تافهًا وذا إجابة واضحة​


----------



## elroy

مرحبا،

لا أعرف ما هي القاعدة بخصوص هذا الأمر. أنا شخصيًا، إذا اقتديت بالسليقة، لن أحذف الضمير في أي من هذه الحالات الثلاث:

هل أنت/هو/أنا مستعد لتسلّق ذلك الجبل؟

بالمناسبة، لاحظ أن كلمة "مستعد" تقتضي استخدام اللام بينها وبين المصدر الذي يليها.


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا أرى أنه يجوز حذف الضمير هنا وإن كانت لا أعلم علم اليقين. أقول هذا لأن الجملة بعد هل يجب أن تكون تامة، ولكن قولك "مستعدّ للتسلق فوق قمة ذلك الجبل" غير تامة وينقصها المبتدأ وهو هنا الضمير ولا أرى جواز حذف المبتدأ في هذه الحالة

الصحيح: *هل أنت مستعدّ للتسلق*.

يجوز حذف الضمير إن استخدمت الهمزة بدلا من هل فتقول: *أمستعدٌّ للتسلق أم لا*؟ بالطبع في هذه الحالة يستوي المتكلم والمخاطب والغائب إن كانوا كلهم ذكور مفردة والتقدير: أمستعدّ أنا / أمستعدّ أنت / أمستعدّ هو.

ملاحظة: هناك خطأ آخر. الفعل استعدّ فعل لازم يتعدّى باللام فيكون اسم الفاعل منه مثله فلا يصحّ قولك استعدّ فلان التسلّق ولا قولك مستعدّ فلان التسلق.

ملاحظة ثانية: بقية الجملة ليست خطأ من ناحية النحو ولكن قولك "تسلّق فوق قمة الجبل" لا تستقيم في المعنى لأنه إن كان فوق القمة فليس هناك شيء فوقه ليتسلقه. فإما أن يتسلق *حتى* قمة الجبل أو يتسلق الجبل نفسه لا فوق القمة.


----------

